# Stihl edger recoil spring fc 56 c



## crappiemiser (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey- Ive put the recoil spring back in my edger and I can’t get the rope to recoil until the machine is turned off. The spring came out when putting in a new pull rope. It’s the thin one that unraveled. Anyone know if they loose their spring if they are unwound for a few days? Thanks.


----------

